# One for the OldSchool Gamers XD



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Mileena Wins. Flawless Victory!


----------



## Scharfschutzen (Nov 28, 2013)

But but but.. Jade...

*drool*


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 28, 2013)

so... kitana was a fatality which is why she's not in the photo, huh.


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 30, 2013)

Scharfschutzen said:


> But but but.. Jade...
> 
> *drool*


This. She is actually AS HOT as the "real" Jade. That and everyone knows a black woman with a stick wins everytime.

As far as Kitana goes that's all you Neva...yeeeeah bro enjoy that millennium pussy. *shudders*


----------

